# best way to preserve muscle/lose fat?



## MANBEARPIG (May 27, 2014)

im 5'10 245 lbs 25yo. i started weight training about 5 years ago. i started at 290 lbs and droped down to 220. over the last year i have jumped back up to 245 in lean muscle mass. i look WAY better but i still need to lose about 30 lbs. i have experimented with  Frag ( liked it ), t3, 12wk cycle of test, and other things. i really want to lose body fat but would like to try as much as possible to retain as much LMM. just trying to get some opinions on the best way possible to go about it that include diet, training, and supps combined.


----------



## Get Some (May 27, 2014)

one word... tren


----------



## Clark (May 27, 2014)

What kind of supplements you recommend for building


----------



## Get Some (May 27, 2014)

Clark said:


> What kind of supplements you recommend for building



Start your own thread if you want people to comment on this


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2014)

tren is the best


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

Agree with the Bros: tren is King for cutting and preserving LBM. Just ask any one of those cows in the cattle car traveling cross-country.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (May 28, 2014)

Yes I agree but i just came off test/tren cycle. Im looking for something I can do longer than a month.


----------



## Azog (May 28, 2014)

Post up your diet. That is where shedding BF starts and ends.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (May 28, 2014)

i dont keep track of everything exactly but i try to get about 300g protein a day and i try to keep my carbs low until post WO. kind of a keto diet all day until post work out and then i rack up the carbs 2-3 hours post WO. about 250g of carbs. i can lose weight no problem im just trying to find the best way to stack a certain kind of diet, with a certain kind of training, using a combination of sups, in a way that i can preserve as much muscle as possible and lose as much fat as possible. i know i will lose some LMM, its inevitable. im post cycle so TREN is out of the question.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 3, 2014)

Check out my recomp guide, it will help you understand how to properly recomp.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

MANBEARPIG said:


> i dont keep track of everything exactly but i try to get about 300g protein a day and i try to keep my carbs low until post WO. kind of a keto diet all day until post work out and then i rack up the carbs 2-3 hours post WO. about 250g of carbs. i can lose weight no problem im just trying to find the best way to stack a certain kind of diet, with a certain kind of training, using a combination of sups, in a way that i can preserve as much muscle as possible and lose as much fat as possible. i know i will lose some LMM, its inevitable. im post cycle so TREN is out of the question.



If you've never kept track of everything you need to if you want to get lean. People who dial in the diet for whatever the end goals is know whats going in their pie hole....cold. 

I'm personally a fan of cutting out the simple processed carbs off the bad. This doesn't mean whole fruit. Boxed and bagged shit, soft drinks sugar stuff. All that wrecks your insulin sensitivity and is just calories that doesn't do much other than make you fat. I could probably write a few pages on my feelings about this but i'm not going to. Spend two weeks or a month counting calories, carbs protein and fat. Weigh shit. Know the nutrient sources too (what type of fat, what type of carbs etc) there is no substitute for this. This is especially true if you have been fat and are already battling the insulin resistance that comes from that alone. 

Diet here is 80%.

I'm a fan of pre feed cardio when you get up. Maybe take down some bcaa's prior to but thats not going to change anything drastically. Keep the cardio less than 40 min. Lift intense for 60-90 min max without refeed or some type of nutrient intake. 

I'm not a fan off thermogenics. Nail the diet way before considering these (personally i'd never consider this stuff). 

I'm with those that said tren as far as aas goes. Nothing comes close for recomp purposes. And if I do tren I'm doing it for 10 or 12 weeks, not 4. Then again I'm not concerned with the suppressive effects or afraid of the transient shit it does to lipids, which looks terrible on labs. It reverses. Yea, tren is a little harsh but I really think a bit undeserving of the reputation it has on the boards. It is an amazing drug.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 3, 2014)

Tren and t3


----------



## Rip (Jun 3, 2014)

Some suggestions:
Meals every 3 hours. (catabolism begins after more than 3 hours).

*Eat a clean diet. *
*Protein* - Lean beef, chicken breast, fish, egg whites, powder post workout, etc
*Carbs* (low glycemic) - Whole grains (oats, brown rice, quinoa,etc.), Yams
*Vegetables*
Fruit - minimize
*Healthy fats *- Fish, flax, olive oil, avocado, nuts, etc
Eliminate white flour and white sugar
Maintain intensity in your workouts. Stay in the hypertrophy range ( 8-12 reps as heavy as you can. When you can do 12, increase the weight)
Minimize intense cardio. 

Forget about the scale...use the mirror. 





MANBEARPIG said:


> im 5'10 245 lbs 25yo. i started weight training about 5 years ago. i started at 290 lbs and droped down to 220. over the last year i have jumped back up to 245 in lean muscle mass. i look WAY better but i still need to lose about 30 lbs. i have experimented with  Frag ( liked it ), t3, 12wk cycle of test, and other things. i really want to lose body fat but would like to try as much as possible to retain as much LMM. just trying to get some opinions on the best way possible to go about it that include diet, training, and supps combined.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2014)

i did this for a month or 2 before i got a nutrtionist; The Lazy Way
1) have and idea of what your gonna eat
ie; 300g protein during the week..300g carbs mon...200g carbs tues/thurs; basically less carbs than mon
w/e nothing has to be exact..why? because this is simple and lazy

2) take your body weight at the beginning or end of the week in morning (sun or sat a.m.)

3) adjust what you eat according to your weekly weight 
i.e.; you wanna bulk..at the end of the week if your weight is down increase food intake, if it's up even by .1 pound you could keep it the same or increase the following week

-you can also track your body measurements and adjust but i was going by the mirror and the scale 

i later found out this youtube guy (Brandon Carter) talking about doing this and hired a nutritionist for a while bcuz for some reason i felt like a douche doing this after watching his videos


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Jun 4, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> If you've never kept track of everything you need to if you want to get lean. People who dial in the diet for whatever the end goals is know whats going in their pie hole....cold.
> 
> I'm personally a fan of cutting out the simple processed carbs off the bad. This doesn't mean whole fruit. Boxed and bagged shit, soft drinks sugar stuff. All that wrecks your insulin sensitivity and is just calories that doesn't do much other than make you fat. I could probably write a few pages on my feelings about this but i'm not going to. Spend two weeks or a month counting calories, carbs protein and fat. Weigh shit. Know the nutrient sources too (what type of fat, what type of carbs etc) there is no substitute for this. This is especially true if you have been fat and are already battling the insulin resistance that comes from that alone.
> 
> ...




true, i do need to keep better track of what eat esp the carbs but i dont 100% because i try to eat my carbs within 2hrs PWO only.  I do a good job eating only whole foods and the only thing i drink is tea, coffee, and water.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ once you track everything real close for a few weeks you get to a point where you know what your eating without having to do all the foot work.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Jun 4, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Tren and t3



would you recomend t3 without AAS? part of me is sketched out to take t3 because i think i will burn LMM. i have heard that clen will help t3 avoid burning LMM because clen increases nitrogen retention? i would like to do frag, t3, and clen at the same time but like i said i have always been sketched out to try t3


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 4, 2014)

Not that you asked me but I would NOT do any of the thyroid hormones without some anabolic support. You will churn through muscle mass. There are some animal studies looking at efficiency of nitrogen metabolism with beta agonist like clen but I'm not aware of this being replicated in humans. I have no personal experience with clen. Whatever effect it has on nitrogen is probably not enough to help hold on to lbm with t3 on board.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 4, 2014)

MANBEARPIG said:


> would you recomend t3 without AAS? part of me is sketched out to take t3 because i think i will burn LMM. i have heard that clen will help t3 avoid burning LMM because clen increases nitrogen retention? i would like to do frag, t3, and clen at the same time but like i said i have always been sketched out to try t3



Should always use tren with t3 imo


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Jun 4, 2014)

thank you dream and nasty, next time i wil use in in my cycle


----------



## nightster (Jun 4, 2014)

I have no experiance with this, and dont claim to know much about it.... But Im posting this mainly to see if the other members have an opinion.. Would DNP work in this situation?


----------

